# CADPAT clothing and equipment.



## GunnerGleadall (13 Oct 2012)

To all those on civy street who like to play at being weekend warriors and who by hook or crook do everything in their power to get their little meat hooks on CADPAT  clothing and equipment.  Know this; there are only two ways to get these items legally.

First, stop fantasizing about it and step up to the line and go down to the nearest recruiting center and sign up.  Or second, be patient and wait about ten years for these items to become mainstream and then buy them.   After all, all military clothing and equipment eventually funnels its way out to civy-street sooner or later.

It is always good to remember this last point.  To wear the uniform, one must be willing to pay for it with their own blood.[/font]


----------



## aesop081 (13 Oct 2012)

Plenty of manufacturers out there that make and sell non-issue stuff in CADPAT. I'm pretty sure it doesn't take "everything in one's power" to get their hands on it, let alone "meat hooks".

Nothing illegal about those. No shedding of blood needed.

My self-worth and pride in what I do is not tied to some camo pattern. Maybe you're different :


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Oct 2012)

We've done this.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

